
Tesla Truck - nlolks
http://jalopnik.com/elon-musk-says-a-tesla-semi-and-tesla-pickup-are-actual-1794302568
======
tbihl
Can someone explain to me how this can be taken seriously? It seems to me like
trucks are already weight-limited in a way that cars aren't, so the immense
weight of these batteries would hurt a lot for moving stuff.

~~~
feld
Nikola truck design uses a natural gas turbine to charge the batteries. Lower
weight, longer distance, 6 wheel drive, better performance... I expect Tesla
to beat this.

[https://nikolamotor.com/one](https://nikolamotor.com/one)

~~~
greglindahl
Have you looked at the Nikola website recently? They switched to hydrogen fuel
cells plus a battery.

~~~
feld
No, missed that. Interesting.

------
paulddraper
Pickup...okay I guess.

Semi truck...Huh? Those almost always drive very long distances, the sort of
use that just isn't a Tesla's strength. I wonder what the reasoning is.

~~~
walrus01
There are a lot of semis (with no sleeper) used for intra urban delivery such
as from a major grocery warehouse to your local grocery store. Last 40 miles.

------
trendia
I would think the main benefit of an electric truck is that the motor achieves
its peak torque at 0 RPM. Very useful for accelerating

